# Would you rather be Threadless or Life Is Good?



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Put aside how much money either one of those companies earn.

Would you rather be Threadless - a company does not have their own designs, or their own "brand" or anything that distinguishes them from any other shirts on the planet. I mean, no one would stop someone in the street and say, "Hey, that's a Threadless shirt; isnt it?" BUT they DO offer a wide variety of different shirts that are popular and people clearly want to buy.

Or would you rather be a company like LIFE IS GOOD / JOHNNY CUPCAKES / ED HARDY, etc. that only offer their own designs and represents a company owner's or artist's vision?

Also, if the choice is the latter, wouldn't you say they too a huge risk? After all, LIFE IS GOOD --- which is essentially a rip-off of FIDO DIDO --- and the others could easily have failed and can easily disappear in a handful of years once some thingnewer and better and cooler comes along.

After all, before Starbucks there was CHOCK FULL OF NUTS. They used to be on every freakin' street corner in NYC. And if Dunkin' Donuts tried hard enough, they could probably give Starbucks some nightmares. They have everyting they need to do just that.

Personally and professionally, I am not sure where I'd rather be. I like the idea of giving a lot of artists a chance an having a VERY eclectic andlarge collection. But as an artist, having my own designs is a much more exciting reason to get up in the morning. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry but personally, not professionally I think threadless published some really stupid stuff. They pick designs that look like they had about ten seconds of direct thought and got slammed on a shirt and submitted over and over and over and over until they finally got picked. 
Just my feelings. And not every single one of them is this way, of course there are a few I would buy, but give me 100 chances and I will produce something you like as well. 
The guys and girls at threadless surely worked very hard to get where they are and deserve to reap the rewards, and being jealous of a multimillion dollar enterprise although plausible is not my motivation. I just think it is a lot easier to stand on the shoulders of giants then it is to build your own temple.
That is the genius behind threadless, so many different designs there is something for everyone. So you almost cant hate it. So I would say they are very intelligently ran, and will most likely prosper for a long time to come. 

Then lets take Johhny Cupcakes, cool branding, unique idea, lots of hardwork, very moralistic values, inspires others. Hires his family, seems like the ideal dream job after reading his blog. Gets lots of publicity for being so unique and loving what he does so much. 
While I again think the designs are subpar, the idea is great, fun, unique, yet the shirts look silly to me and almost seem like they belong at Toys R Us rather then on any reasonable adolescent or young aged adult.
I have learned that designs although important are secondary to bringing something fun and interactively exciting to the table. Being able to make people intrigued on your line is more important then the actual line. 
So I would have to say that I would rather be JC, because at least im being original, being able to say that I am in control and that I am living my dream. That I am realizing my artistic vision and translating it to society. 

Hope this post doesnt get slammed for my honesty, and I would like to note that I have tremendous respect for both parties discussed and would never slander or talk bad about them, just my own fashionable opinions on the lines.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate Ed Hardy. All of the clothing and designs scream to me "I'm trying very hard". I think its a terrible rip off of Sailor Jerry anyway.

So, I wouldn't be Ed Hardy that's for sure. Threadless is a great idea, but having grown up an "artist" (I hate calling myself that...it feels so pretentious!), having my hands in the design pot is of the utmost importance and why I started my own line anyway! A labor 'o love. 

Johnny Cupcakes gets talked about a lot on here. I have no idea who they are, what they do...maybe today is the day I do a little exploring, eh?!


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, T-Shirt Hell gets mentioned a bit often here, too, and I think if I could possibly throw their example into the mix (business model, that is, not their designs or the character and motivation of its owner), they --- like other websites I have seen --- offer their own designs, but also offer artists an opportunity to submit their ideas to "him" and maybe they'll get picked. But once again, no one can look at a T-Shirt Hell shirt and say, "Wow, is that from T-Shirt Hell?" Yeah, given a choice, I think everyone whishes they can do something original, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

If I had to choose who I wanna be, it would be Life is Good. They've a very strong brand and everything is neatly centered around their brand.

The brandname is catchy and is a slogan itself and can be put on t-shirts and no one will even know it's a brand, and they've Jake, the happy-forever man from the Elysian Fields. 

LIG is all about the joys of life, that our world is heaven, heaven is a place on earth, how great life would be if there's no war or bombs or Bush (and McCain)....anyone who isn't 100% happy will look to Life is Good.
We all want our lives to be good! 

Well, for Johnny Cupcakes, Ryan has pretty much said everything I want to say.
The designs are bright, bold, bubbly, bold, and clearly belong to a shelf on Toys' R' Us store.

And Theadless....well, I have always knew that majority of folks who buy from Threadless are lovers of abstract art. Their designs are very abstract, but like JC, they've an awesome marketing plan, and that's all they need.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes LIG is pretty darn cool!!
I like what they bring to the table. Even though it is super simplistic, it shows what determination can do for you, and not only does it make people smile! It spreads goodwill and shows people that they should be out enjoying life!!!
So I would have to say that I like LIG a lot, even though the designs once again are not the coolest, they are unique and really, really make you reflect and can impact your day. 
Thats what I want to do with my shirts, make you see them, think about what it is, and then have it impact your day, even if it is only for a footstep or a breath.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Back on track... I checked out Johnny Cupcakes today and I think its a really admirable company, and its exactly what I would want for Effin Effigy. His designs are obviously not meant for a wide audience and it seems as though he's perfectly happy with that. Lots of imagination and elbow grease- a deadly combo!

I would have to go with JC... FTW.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

And yes JC is an anomaly, he is content, he isnt selling out to Walmart, or Hot Topic for more sales. That is very commendable and I respect him a whole lot for that. 
His story and work ethic, along with morals and values make him someone to look up to, or at least give you hope that you can do the same. I hope my company, and future reflect this type of value economically and morally.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, I'm not a fan of his. I had no idea who or what Johnny Cupcakes was until yesterday.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

> Actually, I'm not a fan of his. I had no idea who or what Johnny Cupcakes was until yesterday.


Cool! And you're on the path to becoming a JC follower? 

Good day!
Xeon


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

I find threadless to be a very tough critical audience who are a bit too artsy for me but I saw a threadless store when I was back in Australia recently and I have seen people wearing shirts and almost asked them if it was a threadless shirt.

LIG I have only seen a few designs but not my cup of tea. It`s like something parents wear or people that like fishing wearing fishing tees. 

Atleast they are in the biz and doing what they are passionate about I suppose. I can`t seem to reach that goal so i would be happy being either of them. DUST


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Xeon said:


> JC t-shirts, if you look at it, are colorful, CUTE and bubbly.
> Yeah, I know girls and women of all ages (even our dear Kelly and her mom) love JC designs,


LOL, Xe!! I can't belive you remember that! 

Yes, my momma and I really love the JC story, and we think he is great because of it. Personally, I wouldn't really care if the cupcake was a pancake, or an ice cream sundae... sooo - so much for the design.. We'd give him our money to show support for him, and hope others in business would see there is profit in offering clean styles and living a moral lifestyle... and hopefully more folks follow suit... abandoning the sex sells mentality a bit. 

LOL, I guess you never can tell what motivates a sale, can you?? 




xeon said:


> but for ordinary guys like us, we don't feel very comfortable wearing JC t-shirts with the cutie, cuddly cupcake or similar on our chest.


My husband would never, ever, ever, never wear a JC shirt. He wouldn't even want "mine" to accidentally end up in his dresser. That's just the way some guys are. It is what it is... lol.


As far as which company to choose to be? I'd like to be the company that can stay current, and manage to successfully adapt to the changes that are coming in the market, as our country adopts new attitudes in the near future.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Kelly:*


> LOL, Xe!! I can't belive you remember that!


LOL, you once said that in the forums here in another thread dedicated to the JC debate, and it's a pretty memorable statement, so I remembered it. 



> LOL, I guess you never can tell what motivates a sale, can you??


Yeah, we can never guess what motivates a sale. At the place where I work, there's a few food stalls selling different kinds of food, and every now and then, I would visit this old guy and buy lunch from him.

I can tell you seriously the noodles he sell is the worst I've ever tasted in my life!
Even a 10-year old girl can cook better noodles than him!
Even I who dunno how to even fry an egg can cook better than him!

However, I still buy from him occasionally cos' he's a very honest, traditional, down-to-earth, kind and warm guy, the type that's pretty much extinct nowadays in modern society with all these corporate crap.

So, just my 2 cents, but yeah, you never know what motivates a sale.

For JC, it seems that he's using his no-drugs-no-drinking-no-sex -no-driving-no-porn-no-talking-to-girls-mama's boy life story to sell his t-shirts. The designs he has can be ugly or just average, but as long as he has the life story to back him up, people would be willing to pay money just to support him.

I once read in a book that women buy products to fulfill emotional needs, unlike men. This is why most of JC's customers are mainly girls, because i) the designs appeal more to chicks and ii) women feel emotional when they read his "wholesome" life story and want to support him in any way possible.

Of course, to men like me, I feel disgusted by JC, but then, it's just my personal opinion. 



Good day,
Xeon


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

LIG or JC just isnt gear I would purchase.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Before I joined this forum and started doing research for my brand, I had never heard of Johnny Cupcakes, LIG, or Threadless.

Although none of them are my style in particular, I was encouraged to see that there were brands out there that started the way I'm trying to start. Particularly JC and LIG.

After learning more about JC, even though I wouldn't wear his stuff, I could relate to his lifestyle and what he's trying to do with his brand.

Same for LIG. Probably even more so with them, because my concept is very similar to theirs. I even started initially with a character that had a name. 

This was before I even before I had ever heard of LIG.

Threadless has never appealed to me at all.

So for which I would rather be, neither. Being who we are is great for us.

But for the "type" of company, I would much rather be a brand. The reason we started was so that we could influence a positive lifestyle through clothing, and thought that a clothing brand would be the perfect vehicle for this purpose.

Having a brand makes it much easier to convey to consumers what our message is, and what it is we want to accomplish.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Haha, thanks guys. Some people can't hang with the whole no shaving and being handy deal!

Just because people don't engage in things the masses consider "normal" like drinking, smoking, whatever...doesn't mean there must be something odd they're hiding to make up for it. 

I for one don't really drink, I've smoked pot but I didn't like it, I've never tried a cigarette... I don't take offense at all to thinking that people who don't do the above list are closet creeps because I know a lot of people like myself who just aren't down with it. And for various reasons, too. Personally, I don't drink a lot because I am a light weight- I just can't hang and its not fun for me. I don't smoke anything because I am asthmatic. I don't judge people who do! 

Making rash assumptions about people based on what they do or do not do without knowing the person as an individual is weak sauce. There are weird people in all walks of life- I think we can all agree on that. To label a group of people because of what a few randoms have done is such a disservice. 

Here is an excellent example of a person who doesn't drink, smoke, is a vegetarian...and has done VERY well for themselves: MySpace.com - SAGE FRANCIS - PROVIDENCE, Rhode Island - Indie / Hip Hop / Soul - www.myspace.com/sagefrancis


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* some off topic comments have been removed to keep this thread on track 



campfire said:


> I mean, no one would stop someone in the street and say, "Hey, that's a Threadless shirt; isnt it?"


Actually, that's not really correct. What threadless has that other brands don't have is a "community". They have buyers and a target market "built in". They don't have to do any advertising, and every time they print a design, they print it because it's been tested and they know (or have a prtty darn good idea) that it will sell.

The people that buy threadless t-shirts, pretty much "know" threadless t-shirts. They visit the site very often or they have bought several or they get the newsletter. I've spotted several threadless t-shirts while I have been out and about various places. They definitely have a "brand", but it's not in the same sense that you would recognize a Johnny Cupcakes brand t-shirt.

I'm hoping the point of this thread wasn't just to bash on other company's business models and designs, but rather to talk about which type of business or clothing line you would rather be like.

Threadless has built a strong business by crowdsourcing designs. They started out small, just like most of us, and grew as their business grew. Life is good started out with their own designs. They started small and grew as their business grew.

To me, the two businesses aren't that different from each other. I'm just guessing, but I would think that the Life is Good founders aren't still creating all their own designs themselves. They probably have artists, graphic design teams, etc. Basically they outsource it inhouse  Threadless just outsources via its community. They both have worked hard to build a brand.

Same thing with Johnny Cupcakes. He has the ideas but he said he still has his graphic design friends help take his ideas and turn them into graphic designs ready for screen printing. He started small and grew his business slowly.

I think they are all doing well. They all started small and hustled, grinded, worked hard, whatever you want to call it, and made themselves successful.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree, and I do not think anyone is trying to purposefully bash any other companies. I just think some of us, if not all of us, are in awe, slightly jealous, and confused about how things that seem so simple and rudimentary are selling $30,000 a month or more, while we can put so much thought, time, effort, and skill into our own ideas and struggle to even break into the market. 

I love the story behind all 3 of these brands we have been predominatly talking about. I would support JC for sure with his lifestyle that mirrors my own. The LIG guys went from trash to treasure and worked very very hard to do it! They got lucky with"Jake" but effort and tenacity sometimes looks like luck. 
The lessons each of these guys have learned, their successes, even more importantly their failures should be an excellent lesson to each of us, it is almost like a blueprint to success and if it is followed, innovated, and worked on very, very hard. Then you still may not come out on top, but at least you can say you gave it your best and did it like a pro. 
So I would financially take pretty much any established brand that promotes a solid, healthy, moralistic lifestyle While threadless although not my cup'a tea, is a pioneer in the industry doing it "Their Way" which has worked exceedingly well, and given tons of artists the chance to express themselves which is really an amazing thing in its own right. 

The negatives to Threadless- With sooooo many artistst submitting ideas, the ones that good ideas and I am just guessing, probably say, wow! I'm selling on Threadless like crazy, I should start my own line. It has most likely spawned hundreds of new t-shirt lines. 
While good for the consumer, it definitely is not good for the supplier of custom shirts. 

I think seperating yourself from the herd is the most important thing you can do, be different, memorable, and that is what LIG and JC have done. 

Rodney....you did not tell us who you would rather be??


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Peace2TheRest said:


> effort and tenacity sometimes looks like luck.


I think there is a lot of truth to this.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Going back to the original question, for me it would be about whether you want to create the designs themselves (JC, LIG etc.) or use the 'community' to create the designs which you make and market. The former is the more hands on approach, closer to my ideal, where you have control over everything. If you design everything using, for example, 3 colours in every design then you'll end up with a coherent style, even if the content varies greatly. If you restrict yourself to one theme e.g. cupcakes, then it's up to you to see how far you can take this. JC does nothing for me but I admire what he's been able to do with his company (didn't really know about the lifestyle thing but I'm interested the T-shirts, not Johnny). The same goes for LIG.

Threadless has a much great variety of styles but because of the community they have built, there are more popular styles or themes than others. And they are popular, I constantly see people wearing them in London. If you were to start a Threadless style operation, it would be about creating the community and publishing the brand, not something I would be happy to do, it isn't hands on enough for me.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

The purpose of this thread was to look at all companies in a positive light and wonder which one any of us would feel more comfortable being. Threadless is incredibly successful, but the owners could have been anyone with the same biz model. It's not like those two guys have their own line. They don't. But some people might not care. I almost look at them as if they are talent agents. The directors and actors and writers they represent do the creative stuff, and they get their %. Nothing wrong with that.

That being said, Life Is Good and JC both represent artistic visions of their owners, BUT, BUT, BUT plenty of people have done the same thing and failed ... or at least did not reach incredible success.

Wasn't it Bruce Springsteen who said the best band in the world is rehearsing in some garage somewhere and no one has ever heard of them, and never will because so much is about timing and luck, too.

Obviously emulating any of the baove three (or T-Shirt Hell, etc) will never guarantee success.

This thread got off track because a few people took a simple comment personally. I didn't say it, but someone said something like "real men" wouldn't wear Johnny Cupcakes. I think we all know what that means. That wouldn't boter me, even if I would wear a JC shirt (I don't). No big deal. 

On the flip sie, I wouldn't be offended or freak out if someone wrote, "real ladies" don't get tattoos and piercings on their face. Sure, there might be "nice girls" out there who do, but I would understand what "real ladies" means. No big deal.


----------



## youthedesigner (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd much rather rely on my own designs then peoples submissions. Threadless could tank if people started submitting to a different site. 

Plus its gotta be a pain to turn over so many new designs so often, They used to sell out a lot faster i don't see that happening much anymore, because i think lately the designs have not been as good.


----------



## valleyview (Jan 10, 2007)

You guys should check out Design By Humans. They haven't been around that long but their popularity is catching on and they are flourishing.

They are one of my favorite new companies.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I think Threadless is probably taking some hits and they ar eprobably going to get hit harder and harder because of the fact that anyone can get into their game. Anyone can come along and be the PEPSI to their COKE, or their BURGER KING to their MCDONALDS.

Allmights
Burnswell
Custom Dogs
Designs By Humans
Gorilla Tank
Inspire Brand
Old Crappy Tee (they have a competition, too)
Random Shirts
Shirt.Woot
Shirt City
Split The Atom
Style Tax
SuperVirals
TeenTonic
T-Shirt Hell (they have a competition, submission sort of thing)
Tshrt (yes, that is spelled correctly)
Uneetee
Withoutpockets
Wooshka
YouAndUsClothing (there is no way this one is going to last. It is dreadful)

And I can go on and on and on. Plus there are other websies that offer one-time competitions, or monthly, or whatever. 

I won't bother giving my critique of any of the above. Threadless wans't the first and they won't be the last design competition. (heck, the guys who started Threadless cheerfully admit that they met via another on-line design competition).

So ... it seems like having our own lines, with our own interests and styles, which hopefully appeal to a lot of people seems to be the #1 answer here. 

One thing that is annoying about almost ALL of the above is how they (jokingly, I hope) announce that a designer will become FAMOUS if their design is chosen. 

I remember when I was a kid someone said to me, "someone is only famous if your mom also heard of them."

I don't know if my mom ever heard of LIFE IS GOOD or ED HARDY, but there is a better chance she heard of them -- or will someday --- than Threadless or someone who wins one of their weekly competitions.

That being said ---Wow, they sure are making a heck of a lo of money and having fun, so they probably do not care.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

I was checking out Threadless a while back and found them to be a tough crowd or maybe my ideas are just crap. I mean even just the Rate a Slogan, I must of submitted about 10 and the closest I got was a crack about going to rehab just to meet celebs. Another was `It`s bad luck to be superstitous` or an idea I had for ages but have never seen `Undercover Cop` on your tee, though that one was already done they tell me. As for designs colors and size are limited though I have seen some great prints. 

I suppose they are discerning and not every idea can make it to print or you would end up with a bunch of crap but I felt like it was some art critique club or something and I didn`t feel like part of there clique and soon drifted off. I did see a Threadless open in Melb. Australia this March so they are still expanding. All the best to success anyways, I do my best not to be a hater, just telling it like I see it. DUST


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

For good or for bad, Threadless does operate as a bit of a clique. There are a number of members who are very active and they will tend to dictate what eventually gets printed. It must be remembered that a lot of the site members are also designers in their own right. Some of the more popular designers have a greater chance of getting their design printed due to their position in the group. None of these statements are absolutes and a complete newcomer could submit a design that everyone likes and get made, it's just that it's weighted towards the active members of the site.

As I said this is neither a good thing or bad thing, more just the way they work and being so successful, are the ones to emulate but with a twist to set the new site apart.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

One thing that Design-by-Humans and Threadless have in common is that their t-shirt art are those abstract, artistic kind indeed.
If you were to place both side by side, you can't really tell which is from which company. Perhaps the trend nowadays is in those "arty-farty artistic" styles, even for the everyday man out there on the street who can't understand what the abstract art design on the t-shirt means.
Anyone here can understand Picasso's works?


----------

